# Micr Kitchen



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I just finished this run of cabinets for a contractor doing a remodel on a weekend house here. The kitchen area is cramped and we tried to get as much in as we could even with a wine rack. I had more trouble doing this small one than bigger projects. I built two face frames that were wrong and one door and drawer box the wrong size. The granite is in place and everything is primed and painted since I took these pictures. More when we pull the paper off Monday and mount the doors. I built the sink base cabinet with the offset and I couldn't get it through the front door because of a wall and the other doors were 32". I ended up taking it back to the shop and separating the offset from the main cabinet and reattaching it when we got it in the house. Talk about an upset. Sure glad I used screws but still had to use a flush saw to cut a couple.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Finished*

I went to the project yesterday to finish up and was hoping he would pull the paper but the paint has issues, mainly the doors. Apparently he sprayed the final coat either Friday or Saturday and we had dense fog both evenings and being this house is right across the street from the bay it got really damp in the house. Everything that was upright looked ok but the doors were laying flat and I guess the fog settled on them and caused the paint to blush. He wasn't too happy and even after three days the paint felt a little soft to me, had to be real careful or it would scratch. I hate this time of year trying to paint or apply finishes. Trying to get the full extension slides in those skinny drawer sockets wasn't any fun for me. I am going to go by today and see if he pulled the paper I want to see the rest of the tile work.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Finally done. It seems we all caught the bug at about the same time. Vent hood turned out nice. He had a hard time making it work with ceiling joists in the way but he got it hooked up.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Its Catchy said:


> Looks great!


Thanks, Pedro did the paint job. He really does a good job with sheet rock and texture and he did all the tile work as well.This is the second job I worked with him on remodels. There is bronze shadowing around the doors and drawer fronts if you spotted that. I built an island for me while I did these so I have the pleasure of applying the finish.









A word of advice when building a refrigerator enclosure, give it more clearance than 1/4". I measured the front and back of the frig and got 29-3/4" but the case is bulged somewhere in the middle and the dang thing wouldn't go. I made the opening 30" but no way without opening it up. I also made the opening too tall but we put a filler in to close the gap.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I sure hope I never get a call back to fix a drawer slide. I like to have never got them in these narrow cabinets. A sixteenth of an inch might as well be a foot when you are messing with those things. I have more trouble with little cabinets than big ones and no room for mistakes.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice work! I have that sink and love it. But, single bowl! 
How about those corner cabinets? Can they open at the same time?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

cman said:


> Nice work! I have that sink and love it. But, single bowl!
> How about those corner cabinets? Can they open at the same time?


That's a bi fold door and there is a lazy susan inside the cabinet. I used a piano hinge between the doors because I couldn't get a 165 degree pocket hinge set in time to finish. Some distributors call them pie cut corner hinges.


----------

